# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΕΞΟΔΟ

## Lacrymosa

Παντα εκει που λεω αντιμετωπισα κατι, σκατωνει η υποθεση κ φτου κ απο την αρχη, ειναι πλεον de facto αυτο κ δεν μου κανει αισθηση... χτες βγηκα εξω κ με επιασε τρελη βουλιμια μετα απο πολυ καιρο, εφαγα στην καφετερια ολους τους ξηρους καρπους κ τα πατατακια μονη μου σαν να ειχα να φαω 5 μηνες κ με κοιταζαν οι φιλες μου περιεργα, μετα εφαγα 2 πιτσες καπακι κ παλι αισθανομουν ασχημα, ποιος ξερει τι θα ειπανε κ τι θα σκεφτηκανε, εχω χασει καθε ελεγχο γαμωτο, ειμαι σκουπιδι κ τιποτα αλλο αφου δεν μπορω να συγκρατησω τον εαυτο μου κ με κανει κουμαντο ενα αψυχο κ ζωωδες πραγμα που λεγεται κατ ευφημισμον "φαγητο" μη χεσω, "σκατο" επρεπε να λεγεται..

Πως μπορεις να ανακτησεις τον ελεγχο?? Γιατι να τον χανεις σε τετοιο σημειο?? Πως κουμανταρεις την επιθυμια σου??

Εντωμεταξυ δεν μπορουσα να κανω εμετο κ ημουν μες στα νευρα κ ειχε κλεισει κ ο λαιμος μου επειδη φωναζα, καθαρτικα δεν το ρισκαρα να παρω γιατι σημερα ειναι να παμε με τις φιλες μου σε αλλη περιοχη για μπανακι κ δεν λεει να ψαχνω τουαλετα καθε 5 λεπτα, αρα απο χτες το φαγητο δεν εφυγε, μια λυση να παρω καθαρτικα τωρα αλλα ηδη οι θερμιδες απορροφηθηκαν οποτε θα κανω μια τρυπα στο νερο....

Αισθανομαι πολυ ασχημα με τον εαυτο μου κ φοβαμαι κ σημερα μην παρεκτραπω, θελω να κανω μια φυγη απο αυτο το πραγμα, με αυτο που εγινε χτες κ δεν τα εβγαλα ποσα κιλα εβαλα?? νιωθω χοντρη κ απαισια κ βοδι... στανταρ εχω βαλει ενα κιλο αλλα φοβαμαι να ζυγιστω, δεν θα το αντεξω παλι....

----------


## favvel

αα ευτυχως που ανοιξες θεμα τετοιο.δυστυχως εχω κι εγω προβλημα παλι τετοιο.ενω τοσον καιρο θα ελεγα πως το ελεγχα.ημουνα σταθερη ας πουμε.και υπηρξε και ενα διαστημα που δεν ετρωγα καθολου πολυ και ενιωθα καλα.
και τωρα φοβαμαι πως θα παρω την πανω βολτα στα κιλα.τρωω κι ας μην πειναω.και δεν ξερω γιατι παλι το κανω αυτο.και οχι μονο αυτο.ειμαι ικανη ο,τι εχω μπροστα μου να το αδειασω ολο.
και γι'αυτο της λεω της βλαμμενης της μητερας μου οτι εχω προβλημα να τα παρει τα μπισκοτα να τα κρυψει.γιατι αυτο μου κανανε ολο το χειμωνα και ετρωγα μονο 3 το πρωι.
αλλα μετα βρηκα που τα βαζανε.και τωρα της λεω να τα βαζει στο πανω σπιτι να μου παρουνε και το κλειδι και λεει δεν μπορει.ειναι κοπος να ανεβοκατεβαινει.
ναι μπραβο.κι εγω σημερα εφαγα ολο το κουτι.και το μεσημερι ειχε κατι κομματακια κρεας πολυ νοστιμα και ηθελα να τα φαω ολα.εφαγα τα μισα που ηταν στο τηγανι.
με δυσκολια κρατηθηκα.μου ειπε η μητερα μου οτι επρεπε να φανε και ολοι οι αλλοι απο κει.
εχω προβλημα γιατι αμα τρωω πολυ μετα δεν μπορω να παω πουθενα.δεν μπορω να κυκλοφορησω εξω.
γιατι με επιασε αυτη η βουλιμια παλι??
πραγματικα εχω εθισμο ομως στα ωραια πραγματα.
θα κατεβασω ο,τι ωραιο βρω.
γι'αυτο η λυση ειναι να μην εχεις πολλα ωραια πραγματα μες στο σπιτι αν γινεται.και να μην ψωνιζεις πραγματα που σου αρεσουν.
βεβαια αν εισαι εξω και εχεις τους πειρασμους κοντα σου ειναι δυσκολο.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Toso poly se tarakounaei esto kai 1 kilo? Hremise bre kopela mou. Mipos den einai voulimiko epeisodio kai einai aplos entoni anagki gia fagito logo agxous?? Akoma kai go pou den eixa pote diatrofikes diataraxes, xthes xereis ti ekana? Pira na fao mia krepa, xortasa, ola kala, kai meta stis 3 ta xaramata piga na paro patatakia kai pop korn...(!). Einai apo to agxos.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Απο βουλιμικα επεισοδια παμε πολυ καλα δυστυχως. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι συνυφασμενα με τη διπολικη. Ξερω ομως οτι τωρα μαγειρευω ενα... γαμωτο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

favvel κι εγω το εχω αυτο με ατους γονεις μου... κ επειδη ειμαι φοιτητρια κ μενω μαζι τους γινονται ακομη χειροτερα τα πραγματα, γιατι προσπαθω να αποδεσμευτω με τη σχολη η με τη λεσχη, κ παλι φερνουν ενα σωρο πραγματα γαμωτο θαρρεις κ το κανουν επιτηδες, ενω ξερουν το προβλημα μου κ την εμμονη μου, κ εγω να παλευω με τον εαυτο μου κ το θεμα της διατηρησης του ελεγχου..

gypsy ασε αυτες οι πιτσες πιο πολυ στο μυαλο μου καθησαν παρα στο στομαχι ! με εχει πιασει κ κατι σαν ψυχαναγκασμος τωρα, κ πινω ολη την ωρα νερο για να διαλυθουν τα λιπη κ να φυγουν.. εχεις δικιο οτι μπορει να ειναι απο το αγχος...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Επισης κι εγω ζηταω να μου κρυβουν φαγητα, αλλα αν με πιασει ο διαολος δεν με σταματα τιποτα. Παλια τους ειχα ζητησει να με κλειδωνουν στο δωματιο μου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Απο βουλιμικα επεισοδια παμε πολυ καλα δυστυχως. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι συνυφασμενα με τη διπολικη. Ξερω ομως οτι τωρα μαγειρευω ενα... γαμωτο.


Αχινουλιιιιιι !!!!!!!!! :) 
Πιαζει να ειναι συνυφασμενα κ με καποιες φασεις της διπολικης τα βουλιμικα, σταντε καπως συνδεεται η νευρικη ανορεξια η νευρικη βουλιμια με τη διπολικη διαταραχη, κ το αποτελεσμα ειναι disastrous....
Τι μαγειρευεις τωρα ?? 
Εισαι χαι ακομα η επεσες ??
Εγω επεσα αλλα καιρος ητανε εδω που τα λεμε γιατι ειχε παρατραβηξει κ ειχα χασει καθε ελεγχο... φυσικα παιζουν ρολο κ τα φαρμακα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Επισης κι εγω ζηταω να μου κρυβουν φαγητα, αλλα αν με πιασει ο διαολος δεν με σταματα τιποτα. Παλια τους ειχα ζητησει να με κλειδωνουν στο δωματιο μου.


Λολ εγω τους ελεγα οτι αμα ξαναφερνουν μπουγατσες, ροξακια, μπισκοτα, cookies κτλ θα τα πεταξω μπροστα τους στα σκουπιδια !!!!!!!
Αλλα οπως λες αμα σε πιασει η ταση μονη σου τα ζητας, εχω φτασει σε σημειο να τα εχουν κρυμμενα κ να τους παρακαλαω να μου δωσουν........

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μαγειρευω 7 μιφτεκια και εχω και μουσακα... @@ Μιαου μου δεν ξερω κι εγω παλευω, προσπαθω να συγκρατηθω με το φαγητο, κανω και εμετους αλλα οχι σε καθε βουλιμικο. Κι εγω εχ φτασει σε σημειο να φαω κι απο τα σκουπιδια, γαμησε τα... 'Η να πεταω φαγητα και να βαζω και παλμολιβ πανω τους για να μην τα φαω μετα. Εγω ειμαι μια πανω μια κατω. Εναλλασσομαι συνεχεια. Ευτυχως δεν κανω καταχρησεις περα απο αλκοολ. Εκανα βλακεια και δεν πηρα τα φαρμακα για 2 μερες. Νομιζω οτι θα σε βοηθησει το abilify. Μη το σταμητησεις, αν δεν στο πει ο γιατρος. Πως εισαι??? Ταβορ μου εγραψε κι εμενα αλλα δεν εχω παρει ακομα. Των 25.

----------


## Lacrymosa

καλυτερα ειμαι, πιο πεσμενη βεβαια αλλα πιο συνειδητοποιημενη, αμπιλιφαι παιρνω 10 κ ταβορ 2,5 βραδυ κ μεσημερι, μου εκοψε το πρωινο γιατι ειχα πολυ υπνηλια, μαλλον 2,5 εννοεις κι εσυ γιατι 25 ταβορ δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει λολ !! :) 
τι παιρνεις εσυ τωρα?? εγω πλεον δεν εχω τοσο ταχειες εναλλαγες διαθεσης, ουσιες κ καταχρησεις τα εκοψα, εχω πολυ καιρο να κανω κ ελπιζω να παραμεινω ετσι..
τα υπολοιπα περι φαγητου δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο ταυτιζομαι.. με πιανει πολλες φορες αγρια διαθεση κ αφου δω το χαρτακι με τα anorexia quotes πετω με δυναμη το φαγητο στα σκουπιδια, η το λιωνω με τα χερια μου η ριχνω πολυ αλατι για να μην μπορω μετα να το φαω.. (υπαρχει κ σχετικο quote ..:p) να φαω απο τα σκουπδια δεν εχω φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο....

----------


## carrot

Υπάρχουν αρκετοί τρόποι για να αδυνατίσουμε. Πάρε μερικές ιδέες.

http://www.winefest-dafnes.gr/botana.htm

http://www.gastriclapband.gr/faquestions.htm

----------


## Lacrymosa

carrot thanks για το πρωτο λινκ σχετικα με τα βοτανα κ τις ευεργετικες τους δρασεις, θα το μελετησω, αν κ ορισμενα (πχ σκορδο, μαιντανος) μου μυριζουν κ μου ξυνιζουν λολ !!

οσο για το δευτερο λινκ, σορρυ που θα στο πω, αλλα δεν ειμαι κ για δακτυλιο ρε συ, γυρω στα 45-48 κιλα παιζει να μαι, αντε 50 !!!
(λολ μου ρθε καπως !!!!)

----------


## Λυδια32

Δαχτυλιο ουτε εγω δεν μπορω να βαλω που ειμαι 86 κιλα.εχασα κιολας ειχα παει 90.
πρεπει να εχεις δεικτη μαζα σωματος ανω των 33.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

carrot κανονικη ειμαι, δεν χρειαζεται να αδυνατισω, μερικοι μου λενε οτι χρειαζεται να παρω μαλιστα, δεν εχει να κανει με διαιτα αυτο. 
Μιαου εγω παιρνω abilify 15 mg & topamac και xanax καμια φορα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Λακρυ δεν νομιζω πως ουτε εσυ ουτε εγω χρειαζομαστε διαιτα, ισορροπια χρειαζομαστε μαλλον...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Δεν ειμαστε για δακτυλιο ρε παιδια ελεος !!!!
Μιαου λολ θελω κι εγω το τοπαμακ ρε συ για να μου κοβει την ορεξη!! παλια το επαιρνα κ ημουν μια χαρα απο αυτο το θεμα!!
Λεω την τριτη που θα παω να τον πω να μου το γραψει η θα με βρισει λολ?/ τεσπα, θα του το πω κ ο,τι αποφασισει στην τελικη, αφου κ παλια το επαιρνα..
δεν σου κοβει εσενα την ορεξη το τοπαμακ??

----------


## Λυδια32

ti einai auto to prama?topamak?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Λακρυ δεν νομιζω πως ουτε εσυ ουτε εγω χρειαζομαστε διαιτα, ισορροπια χρειαζομαστε μαλλον...


ΑΑααυτοοοο ααακριβωωωςςςς !!!!!!!!!!!
Που θα την βρουμε την ισορροπια ομως οεο ?? Ποιος την εχασε να μας τη δωσει ??
Χεχε πλακιζω, πιστευω εχουμε δυναμη μεσα μας αλλα ειναι ανεκμεταλλευτη, κ οταν την βρουμε δεν θα παρασυρομαστε απο επιθυμιες της στιγμης !!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ti einai auto to prama?topamak?


σταθεροποιητικο (αντιεπιληπτικο δλδ) δινεται στη διπολικη διαταραχη κ κοβει την ορεξη, το επαιρνα κ θελω να το ξαναρχισω...

----------


## Λυδια32

Διαβασα οτι κανει και για ημικρανιες που εχω εντονες.αλλα διαβασα οτι εχει και παρενεργειες ειχε?ποιος γιατρος τα γραφει ποσο κανουν και δρουν στον εγκεφαλο?εχασες βαρος?

----------


## Σουέλ

> σταθεροποιητικο (αντιεπιληπτικο δλδ) δινεται στη διπολικη διαταραχη κ κοβει την ορεξη, το επαιρνα κ θελω να το ξαναρχισω...


Σε πολύ μικρη δόση το δίνουν και για ημικρανίες (πολύ αποτελεσματικό) και επίσης, στη φάση που κόβεις καποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό ή αγχολυτικό.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι, κανει κ για ημικρανιες αλλα καλυτερα να ρωτησεις το γιατρο σου να σου πει κ αναλογως να στο γραψει η οχι..
εμενα μου ειχε φερει στην αρχη πονοκεφαλο κ πονο στη μεση, αλλα μετα το συνηθισε ο οργανισμος μου...
βαρος δεν ξερω αμα εχασα απο αυτο η απο τις διατροφικες διαταραχες που εχω, γιατι γενικα ειμαι λιγοφαγη, αλλα την ορεξη την ελεγχει ως ενα βαθμο....

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου την εχει κοψει. Και μολις εκανα εμετο. Σκατα. Τελος παντων. Ρωτα τον παντως και θα κρινει αυτος, γιατι να σε βρισει μιαου μου? 
Ναι, την εχουμε μεσα μας, αποκοιμισμενη... 
Και τωρα πινω κρασακι και πηρα και 2 dulcolax.

----------


## Λυδια32

> ναι, κανει κ για ημικρανιες αλλα καλυτερα να ρωτησεις το γιατρο σου να σου πει κ αναλογως να στο γραψει η οχι..
> εμενα μου ειχε φερει στην αρχη πονοκεφαλο κ πονο στη μεση, αλλα μετα το συνηθισε ο οργανισμος μου...
> βαρος δεν ξερω αμα εχασα απο αυτο η απο τις διατροφικες διαταραχες που εχω, γιατι γενικα ειμαι λιγοφαγη, αλλα την ορεξη την ελεγχει ως ενα βαθμο....



Νευρολογος τα γραφει?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Λακρυ εσυ οταν παιρνεις, ποσα παιρνεις τωρα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχινουλι μην κανεις αυτοκαταστροφικα πραγματα ρε συ !!! please !!
Μην παιρνεις καθαρτικα μαζι με αλκοολ, ειναι καταστοφικος συνδυασμος..
(τωρα βεβαια ποια μιλαει θα μου πεις.. εχω περασει απο τα ιδια κ χειροτερα.. υπομονη κ κουραγιο girl... τι να πω.....:(

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Νευρολογος - ψυχιατρος.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Γιατι βρε?? πΡωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο! Καθαρτικα και αλκοολ? Αφυδατωση? Δεν παιρνω πολλα, 2. Ποσα παιρνεις οταν παιρνεις?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Λακρυ εσυ οταν παιρνεις, ποσα παιρνεις τωρα?


Καθαρτικα εννοεις?? Εχω πολυ καιρο να παρω, οταν επαιρνα επαιρνα πολλα μαζεμενα, ετυχε να παρω κ 12 dulocolax μαζι κ το ειχα συνδεσει με την ποσοτητα του φαγητου που ειχα φαει, δλδ οσο πιο πολυ κ πιο παχυντικο, τοσο πιο πολλα επαιρνα........

----------


## Σουέλ

> Νευρολογος τα γραφει?



Εμένα καρδιολόγος μου το είχε γράψει για ημικρανίες (και άγχος).Και παθολόγος στο γράφει, αλλά πριν το πάρουμε εννοείται συμβουλευτήκαμε νευρολογο!

----------


## Λυδια32

Ψυχοφαρμακα ειναι αυτα τα τοπαμακ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Γιατι βρε?? πΡωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο! Καθαρτικα και αλκοολ? Αφυδατωση? Δεν παιρνω πολλα, 2. Ποσα παιρνεις οταν παιρνεις?


Αχινουλι εχω κανει τα ιδια κ ξερω, βεβαια εσυ δεν πηρες πολλα, εγω επαιρνα κ 10-12 μαζεμενα κ την επομενη μερα ημουν τερμα αδυναμη κ δεν μπορουσα να κουνηθω κ ειχα ελλειψη υγρων...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ψυχοφαρμακα ειναι αυτα τα τοπαμακ?


Ναι, αντιεπιληπτικα ειναι κανονικα, αλλα δινονται κ ως σταθεροποιητες στη δ.δ. η στις ημικρανιες οπως εγραψε η Σουελ....

----------


## Λυδια32

Αυτο το ντουρκολαξ το παιρνεις μετα το φαι και το χεζεις μετα?

----------


## Σουέλ

> Ψυχοφαρμακα ειναι αυτα τα τοπαμακ?


Ας πούμε "νευρο- φάρμακα".Αναλόγως για ποιο λόγο τα παίρνεις...

----------


## Λυδια32

> Ας πούμε "νευρο- φάρμακα".Αναλόγως για ποιο λόγο τα παίρνεις...


Εχω φοβερες ημικρανιες και εχω και περιτα κιλα και σκεπτομαι να παω στον νευρολογο να μου τα γραψει.Καθεμ μερα τα πινουμε?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αυτο το ντουρκολαξ το παιρνεις μετα το φαι και το χεζεις μετα?


Λολ πως τα γραφεις ετσι χεχεχεχεχε !!!!!!! :)
Ναι ρε συ, φερνει διαρροια κ δρα μετα απο 6-12 ωρες, οποτε οταν το επαιρνα ειχα υποψιν μου τις επομενες ωρες που θα βρισκομαι...
(εχει τυχει πολλες φορες να βγαινω απο το αμφιθεατρο της σχολης 6 φορες μεσα σε 2 ωρες για να παω toilet...)

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι καθαρτικα. Τωρα δεν παιρνεις? 12????????? Εγω με 2-3 ποναω καμια φορα και πηγαινω καθε 5 τουαλετα... 
Εμενα τα τοπαμακ ψυχιατρος μου τα εγραψε ως σταθεροποιητικα διαθεσης.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Λυδια χαχαχα ναι, οχι μονο τα dulcolax....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ναι καθαρτικα. Τωρα δεν παιρνεις? 12????????? Εγω με 2-3 ποναω καμια φορα και πηγαινω καθε 5 τουαλετα... 
> Εμενα τα τοπαμακ ψυχιατρος μου τα εγραψε ως σταθεροποιητικα διαθεσης.


Κι εμενα για τα τοπαμακ το ιδιο, για τον ιδιο λογο!
Τωρα οχι, δεν παιρνω καθαρτικα, αλλα ειχα συνηθισει κ 2-3 δεν με επιαναν, επρεπε να παρω πολλα......

----------


## Σουέλ

> Εχω φοβερες ημικρανιες και εχω και περιτα κιλα και σκεπτομαι να παω στον νευρολογο να μου τα γραψει.Καθεμ μερα τα πινουμε?


Ναι, αν έχεις ημικρανίες πήγαινε σε νευρολόγο.Αν και στη μικρή δόση (25 mg συνήθως για ημικρανίες) δεν κάνουν και τίποτα φοβερό.Σου κόβει την όρεξη για περιττές μαλακείες όμως...

----------


## Λυδια32

Δλδ 2 σε 1 ενα πραμα .και σαμπουαν και μαλακτικο :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δλδ 2 σε 1 ενα πραμα .και σαμπουαν και μαλακτικο :P


λολ χεχεχεχε εχω λιωσει !!!!!!

νταξ φαρμακο ειναι ομως περα απ την πλακα, θελει προσοχη κ με μετρο !!! :)

----------


## Σουέλ

> Δλδ 2 σε 1 ενα πραμα .και σαμπουαν και μαλακτικο :P


Χα χα χα, ναι, κάπως έτσι...
Α, και το παιρνεις κάθε μέρα.

----------


## Σουέλ

> λολ χεχεχεχε εχω λιωσει !!!!!!
> 
> νταξ φαρμακο ειναι ομως περα απ την πλακα, θελει προσοχη κ με μετρο !!! :)


Ακριβώς.Δηλαδή αν δεν μας κάνει, δεν θα το πάρουμε οπωσδήποτε, επειδή είναι 2 σε 1.
Συνηθως οι άνθρωποι με ημικράνιες, δεν πολυτρώνε, τουλάχιστον στις κρίσεις ημικρανίας και συχνά κάνουν εμετό.

----------


## Λυδια32

LOL Εσυ σουελ το παιρνεις αυτο?Ποσο βαρος εχασες?Κανει και για κρησεις πανικου φοβιες δλδ.Εχω και τρομερες ημικρανιες σε σημειο να κλαιω με λιγμους.

----------


## Λυδια32

> Ακριβώς.Δηλαδή αν δεν μας κάνει, δεν θα το πάρουμε οπωσδήποτε, επειδή είναι 2 σε 1.
> *Συνηθως οι άνθρωποι με ημικράνιες, δεν πολυτρώνε, τουλάχιστον στις κρίσεις ημικρανίας και συχνά κάνουν εμετό.*



Ναι αλλα πριν αποκτησω ημικρανιες ετρωγα τρελα και πηρα βαρος.Τωρα με τις ημικρανιες και με προσοχη εχασα 3 κιλα σε 2 εβδομαδες.

----------


## Σουέλ

> LOL Εσυ σουελ το παιρνεις αυτο?Ποσο βαρος εχασες?Κανει και για κρησεις πανικου φοβιες δλδ.Εχω και τρομερες ημικρανιες σε σημειο να κλαιω με λιγμους.


Όχι εγώ, ο άντρας μου αλλά τα έγραφα σε α΄πρόσωπο γιατί βαριέμαι να εξηγώ, όπως τώρα λολ.
Οχι, δεν είναι αγχολυτικό ουτε ανικαταθλιπτικό για θεραπεία σε καταστάσεις άγχους.Μπορει συμπληρωματικά να στο δίνουν, δεν το ξέρω όμως.
Ο άντρας μου το πήρε για ημικρανίες και σε φάση που έκοβε αντικαταθλιπτικό κ αγχολυτικό.Έχασε 6 - 7 κιλά αλλά με διατροφή και άσκηση.Απλά είδα ότι του εκοψε την ανάγκη να τρώει αηδίες.Βέβαια, δεν έχει πρόβλημα βάρους.Αυτά τα 6-7 παραπάνω είχε.
Λυδία, δες έναν ψυχολογο πρώτα για τον πανικό.Πιθανόν οι ημικρανίες συνδέονται με το άγχος.
Άσε τα φάρμακα για μετά, αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## Λυδια32

Βρε επερνα φαρμακα 3 χρονια και τα εκοψα.Δεν εχω πια κρισεις και τετοια αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις.
Παντως η λακρι δεν χρειαζεται να χασει βαρος ειναι μια χαρα ζουζουνα.

----------


## Σουέλ

> Βρε επερνα φαρμακα 3 χρονια και τα εκοψα.Δεν εχω πια κρισεις και τετοια αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις.
> Παντως η λακρι δεν χρειαζεται να χασει βαρος ειναι μια χαρα ζουζουνα.


Εννοειται ότι η Lacrymosa δεν έχει πρόβλημα βάρους.Έχει όμως τα θεματάκια της, όπως όλοι μας...:)
Μια χαρά θα τα πάει, είναι πιο δυνατή απο όσο νομίζει.
Λυδία, τι φάρμακα έπαιρνες;

----------


## Λυδια32

Nαι ειναι πολυ δυνατη,αξιολογη και ωρημη για την ηλικια της και την θαυμαζω.
Επαιρνα τα σεροξατ και ζαναξ που και που.Τα εκοψα σιγα σιγα μονη ολα και ειμαι μια χαρα.
Μετα αρχησαν οι ημικρανιες που μονο με ζαναξ παρνανε.

----------


## Σουέλ

> Nαι ειναι πολυ δυνατη,αξιολογη και ωρημη για την ηλικια της και την θαυμαζω.
> Επαιρνα τα σεροξατ και ζαναξ που και που.Τα εκοψα σιγα σιγα μονη ολα και ειμαι μια χαρα.
> Μετα αρχησαν οι ημικρανιες που μονο με ζαναξ παρνανε.


Λυδία, ακριβώς τα ίδια...με τα σεροξάτ είχα πάρει πολύ βάρος....
Εγώ τα έχω κόψει τρεις φορές, χωρίς επιτυχία βέβαια...
Κι εκεί που άρχισα να ελέγχω το βάρος μου μια χαρά, τα ξανάρχισα και με μεγάλο κόπο διατηρούμαι...
Κωλοφάρμακα είναι, αλλά όλοι αυτά μου έχουν δώσει για την κατάθλιψη.
Την άλλη βδομάδα πάω σε νέο γιατρό, να μου τα αλλάξει, δεν τα αντεχω άλλο...

----------


## Λυδια32

Και εγω απο εκει πηρα βαρος.Ξανακανε προσπαθειες να τα κοψεις μετα απο ενα τριμηνο αν στο επιτρεψει ο γιατρος σου καποια στιγμη θα το πετυχεις .Και εγω την 3 φορα τα εκοψα και ειμουν και ειμαι μια χαρα.Εγω μονη τα εκοψα και δουλεψα πολυ με τον εαυτο μου και τα καταφερα.

----------


## Σουέλ

Τώρα τα έχω ξαναρχίσει για τρίτη φορά εδώ και πέντε μήνες...10 mg μόνο και τώρα μέρα παρά μερα...και κανα ζαναξ στα δύσκολά...
απλά σκέφτομαι ότι πάλι θα τα κόψω και πάλι θα τα ξαναπάρω.Εξι χρόνια τα ίδια.
Anyway, Λυδία κάνε μια επίσκεψη σε νευρολόγο τοτε για τις ημικρανίες και όσο για το βάρος, μην ανησυχείς.Χωρίς χάπια χανεις πιο εύκολα.

----------


## Λυδια32

Ποτε μην λες ποτε.Εγω τα εχω κοψει εδω και 6 μηνες μισο χρονο δλδ και δεν ξαναπαιρνω ο κοσμος να χαλασει.;p
καλη τυχη και γερα με δυναμη !

----------


## favvel

πωπωω επαθα ταράκουλο.πότε τα πηρα ααααα τα νευρα μου.δλδ χθες να με δειχνει ενα κιλο παραπανω και τωρα να με δειχνει 3!!!ααα Παναγια μου.
το ηξερα οτι εχω παχυνει.το νιωθω το βλεπω γιατι βλεπω οτι εχω αυξηθει.απλα δεν το εδειχνε η ζυγαρια και ημουνα ευτυχισμενη.
το τοπαμακ το παιρνω κι εγω αλλα χαμπαριαζει φαινεται ο οργανισμος μου.
ολο το χειμωνα ημουνα ας πουμε σταθερη στα κιλα μου.
με το που καλοκαιριασε εε αρχισα λιγο να ελαττωνω το φαγητο και μερικες μερες ημουνα στην πεινα τελειως.και αδυνατισα πραγματι λιγο.αλλα μετα ειναι οτι σκεφτομαι οτι δεν εχω φαει και σκεφτομαι οτι δικαιουμαι τις επομενες μερες να φαω για να αναπληρωσω ο,τι δεν εφαγα ολον τον προηγουμενο καιρο και αρχιζω και τρωω ακομα κι αν δεν πειναω και παιρνω παλι τα κιλα.
ααα τι νοοτροπια ειναι αυτη!!
πω πω τωρα πρεπει να ξαναρχισω ολιγοφαγια.
μετα παλι επειδη θα μου εχει λειψει το φαγητο μαλλον θα τα ξαναπαρω τα κιλα.
τι θα γινει??? με ενοχλουν τα κιλα μου γιατι με ενοχλουν τα ποδια μου.με εμποδιζουν.θελω να μειωθουν.να μειωθει ο ογκος.

----------


## Λυδια32

και εμενα κοπελια με ενοχλουν τα στηθη μου ειναι πολυ μεγαλα αν αδηνατησεις αδυνατηζουν και αυτα?
Με ποναει η μεση να κουβαλαω τοσο στηθος.

----------


## favvel

δικιο εχεις Λυδια.δεν χανονται τα κιλα απο κει που τα θελουμε εμεις παντα και οπως τα θελουμε.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν γινεται αλλο. Να ρωτησω οσους εχουν προβλημα βουλιμιας και κανουν εμετους. Υποφερουν απο ζαλαδες? Μολις εκανα ξανα. Κανω τον τελευταιο καιρο περιπου 1 φορα την ημερα. Μολις εκανα. Εχω εντονες ζαλαδες ολη την ημερα. Σκεφτομαι οτι ισως φταιν τα φαρμακα που παιρνω ισως η ζεστη ισως ομως και οι εμετοι ισως ολα, συχνα δεν μπορω να σταθω ορθια. Δεν μου αρεσει ετσι.... :-(

----------


## niah

Μπορεις να εστιασεις στο να προσπαθησεις να κανεις μια υγιεινη/ισορροπημενη διατροφη?Να το προσπαθησεις για καποιες μερες εστω.
Οταν τρως σωστα σου ερχεται και παλι η επιθυμια για εμετο?
Δεν ειναι λογικο να νιωθεις αδυναμη κ ζαλαδες κανοντας εμετο καθε μερα?Δεν ξερω,αλλα πιστευω οτι οφειλεται σ ενα μεγαλο βαθμο και σ αυτο.
Δεν κανεις και καμια εξεταση αιματος να δεις τι βιταμινες σου λειπουν?Ειναι και η ζεστη βεβαια που λες εκτος των αλλων...
Παρε πορτοκαλια και κανε χυμους αβερτα.Ουτε παχαινουν κι ειναι και πεντανοστιμα και φουλ στη βιταμινη C.
Τα φαρμακα σε πειραζαν πριν αρχισεις τους εμετους?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εμετους εκανα και πριν αρχισω τα φαρμακα αλλα δε ζαλιζομουν τοσο. Τρωω πορτοκαλια. Και ισορροπημενη διατροφη να κανω θα κανω εμετο, ειναι ψυχολογικο. Βεβαια δεν ειναι και τοσο ισορροπημενη αλλα τρωω, δεν κανω εμετο καθε φορα που τρωω. Και να φαω το βραδυ, θα ξυπνησω και θα ξαναφαω και θα κανω εμετο, δεν ειναι η στερηση....

----------


## streidi

...Μην το αφήνεις πάντως, κάνε κάτι...

----------


## niah

ναι,καταλαβα ΄;(
ειναι κι η ζεστη τωρα κι ειναι ολα μαζι προφανως
με το γιατρο σου εχετε μιλησει γι αυτο? Σου χει πει κανεις τιποτα σωστο?
Σιγουρα θα ταν καλο να τσεκαρες κιολας τι βιταμινες σου λειπουν.
Παντως πρεπει να ψαχτεις να το αντιμετωπισεις αυτο το πραγμα.Φανταζομαι ξερεις καλυτερα απ ολους τι ζημια προκαλεις στον οργανισμο σου.Μεχρι και τα δοντια σου γ**ας,σκεψου τα υπολοιπα..

----------


## niah

κ κατι αλλο, ποσο καιρο τωρα,συνεχομενα κανεις εμετο?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι, το ξερω. Προσπαθω, εκεινη τη στιγμη θολωνω, δεν σκεφτομαι, ειμαι σαν υπνωτισμενη, δεν δικαιολογω τον εαυτο μου, ξερω οτι ειναι προβλημα. Εκανα εξετασεις και μου βρηκαν υψηλο αιματοκριτη που δειχνει μου ειπαν αφυδατωση. Στον γιατρο το εχω πει, δεν μου εχει πει κατι, αλλαζουμε συχνα φαρμακα να δουμε αν κατι ταιριαξει καλυτερα. Μου τα αυξησε τελευταια, μπορει να φταιει κι αυτο. Ευχαριστω παντως...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Βασικα απο τα 17 μου εχω αυτο το προβλημα, 10 χρονια τωρα. Με διακυμανσεις στη συχνοτητα. Κατα καιρους και 5 φορες την ημερα. Μερικες φορες(λιγες) καθε εβδομαδα. Εχει τυχει και 1 φορα σε 20 μερες. Καπως ετσι...

----------


## streidi

Ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις;Έχεις κάνει ποτέ;

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν μπορω να υπολογισω ποσο καιρο συνεχομενα κανω τωρα. Πολυ. 5-8 μηνες σχεδον καθε μερα. Αλλα σχεδον, εχει διακυμανσεις...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι. Εκανα μικρη, στα 17 για 2 χρονια και τωρα εδω και 5 περιπου μηνες.

----------


## niah

Ο υψηλος αιματοκριτης προκαλει υπερταση.Λες να φταιει αυτο? 
Εχεις εντοπισει τι σε κανει εκεινες τις 20 μερες που αναφερεις να μην καταφευγεις στον εμετο?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Συμβαινει σπανια. Συνηθως οταν ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη-ενθουσιασμενη με κατι. Δεν ξερω....

----------


## streidi

Καλή επιτυχία από μένα και καλό κουράγιο :-)

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Σας ευχαριστω :-)

----------


## niah

Αρα πρεπει να γινεις χαρουμενη η να σαι ενθουσιασμενη ;ρ. Καλο αυτο.Λογικο μου ακουγεται βεβαια.
Μακαρι να γινεις γρηγορα.Ψαξε το ρε,μην καθεσαι να καταστρεφεις ετσι τον εαυτο σου.
κι απο μενα καλη κ γρηγορη επιτυχια

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχινουλι κι εγω το παθαινω αυτο με τη ζαλαδα κ τους εμετους η τα καθαρτικα.. επιβαρυνεται κ απ τη ζεστη κ τα χαπια κ νιωθω χαλια μετα, πολλες φορες κανω ενα τσιγαρο κ αηδιαζω κ μου ρχεται να ξερασω αλλα δεν τα βγαζω.. δεν βγαινουν δλδ..
gool luck κ απο μενα!!! :)

----------


## λιλιουμ

*http://www.dete.gr/news.php?article_id=49507

Τ*ο τελευταίο ενάμιση χρόνο η Νανά Καραγιάννη απέχει από τα τηλεοπτικά δρώμενα. Η δημοσιογράφος έχει επιλέξει άλλο επαγγελματικό δρόμο, ο οποίος την κάνει πιο ευτυχισμένη. Η Νανά ασχολείται με την ραδιοφωνική της εκπομπή και περνάει όσες περισσότερες ώρες μπορεί με τον σύζυγό της. «Δεν θέλω καθόλου να είμαι ξανά στην τηλεόραση. Όλο αυτό που έγινε με το θέμα της υγείας μου με ξενέρωσε και στεναχώρησε τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους». Η Νανά Καραγιάννη μετά από αρκετή ταλαιπωρία στην προσωπική της ζωή, βρήκε τον άντρα των ονείρων της και πριν λίγες μέρες είχαν την επέτειο της γνωριμίας τους. Το ζευγάρι την γιόρτασε με ένα ρομαντικό δείπνο σε εστιατόρια των Βορείων Προαστίων και της έκανε δώρο έναν σταυρό που δεν αποχωρίζεται ποτέ. Τέλος, όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα της υγείας της, η Νανά είπε: «Είμαι καλά. Δεν θέλω να μιλάω καθόλου γι' αυτό». 



Eπαθα σοκ!!!!! Ειναι αληθινες οι φωτο;;;;; Και λεει οτι ειναι καλα;;;;;; Και ο αλλος καθεται και φωτογραφιζεται αντι να την βουτηξει να την παει καπου;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Lacrymosa

δεν θελω να ειμαι απολυτη, αλλα επειδη ξερω αρκετα περι ανορεξιας αμα δεν ειναι αυτη ανορεξικη τοτε σταντε ειναι στα ορια της ανορεξιας, επειδη το ειχε περασει κ στο παρελθον ισως για καποιους λογους να της επανεμφανιστηκε, κ λογικο να λεει οτι νιωθει ωραια, γιατι στη φαση της ανορεξιας ετσι νιωθεις οταν χανεις κιλα συνεχομενα κ θελεις συνεχως να χανεις κι αλλα, καθε φορα που βλεπεις το τζιν να σου ειναι ακομα πιο φαρδυ το βλεπεις σαν νικη του εαυτου σου κ επιτυχια στο θεμα εξασφαλισης κ διατηρησης του ελεγχου κ θελεις ετσι να συνεχισεις...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Τα έχω πάιξει με αυτό που είδα. Αυτή νόμιζα πως έχει ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειναι δυσκολο να ξεπεραστει πληρως η ανορεξια δυστυχως... ακομη κ σωματικα να την ξεπερασεις, το ψυχολογικο κομματι της αρρωστιας θελει πολυ χρονο, υπομονη κ προσπαθεια για να διευθετηθει.. γιατι τα κιλα μπορει να τα βαλεις, αλλα οι αντιληψεις δεν φευγουν κ μπορει αργα η γρηγορα να ξανακυλησεις....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ρε συ, κρίμα είναι η κοπέλα. Γιατί δεν την πηγαίνουν στο νοσοκομείο;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κ να την πανε τι θα γινει?? Θα την δωσουν χαπια να της ερθει η ορεξη κ να φαει ωστε να βαλει τα κιλα, οπως κανανε σε μενα που μου δινανε ζυπρεξα κ με κρατησανε 2 μηνες κ μου φερθηκαν απαισια, σκοπος ειναι απο μονη της να το καταλαβει κ να θελησει να θεραπευτει, με το ζορι κ τον εξαναγκασμο δεν πετυχαινει κανεις κατι, ισα ισα που πολλες φορες ετσι πετυχαινεις το αντιθετο απο το αρχικα επιδιωκομενο αποτελεσμα. στην ανορεξια το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι απλα να βαλεις τα κιλα που "πρεπει", αλλα να καταλαβεις το λαθος τροπο σκεψης κ να βρεις εναλλακτικες στο θεμα με τον ελεγχο ωστε να μην ξεσπας ετσι, η αμα δεν τρως για αλλους λογους (συναισθηματικη αφαγια το λεω εγω) να εστιασεις εκει ωστε να τα εχεις παραλληλα under control...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Είναι κι αυτό ζήτημα ψυχοθεραπείας τελικά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το βασικοτερο κ δυσκολοτερο συναμα κομματι στις διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης ειναι το ψυχοθεραπευτικο, το αλλο δεν ειναι δυσκολο ειδικα αμα στο επιβαλλουν, αλλα ετσι δεν θα λυθει το θεμα, απλα θα καλυφθει προσωρινα κ θα διαιωνιζεται μεχρις οτου επανεμφανιστει κ παλι στο προσκηνιο.. αμα δεν γινει σωστη αντιμετωπιση οταν πρεπει μετα ειναι πιο δυσκολο γιατι μαζευονται κ αλλα πραγματα κ γινεται φαυλος κυκλος...

----------


## Remedy

> Ρε συ, κρίμα είναι η κοπέλα. Γιατί δεν την πηγαίνουν στο νοσοκομείο;


δεν μπορουνε να την πανε με το ζορι εφοσον ειναι ενηλικη και στεκεται στα ποδια της. προφανως αρνειται.
θα την πανε οταν καταρρευσει και μετα θα την κρατησουν εκει, μεχρι να συνερθει.

----------


## niah

Με ποιον τροπο μπορει να το καταλαβει καποιος μονος του Lacrymosa?Συμφωνω οτι εκει βρισκεται η λυση αλλα ποιος ειναι ο τροπος?Υπαρχει?
Αναρωτιεμαι, η εικονα τους είτε στον καθρεφτη είτε στις φωτογραφιες δεν τους προβληματίζει,δεν τους σοκαρει? Ποσο μπορει να παραποιησει το ειδωλο του το μυαλο ενος ανθρωπου?
Ποια ειναι η δικη σου γνωμη?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ειναι δυσκολο να το καταλαβει καποιος μονος του, βασικα το καταλαβαινει αλλα εχει εθιστει κατα καποιον τροπο κ θελει να χανει ολο κ περισσοτερα, κ καθως βλεπεις το τζιν οτι σου γινεται ολο κ πιο φαρδυ κ πας ολο κ σε πιο μικρο νουμερο, τοσο περισσοτερη ικανοποιηση αντλεις απεναντι στον εαυτο σου σχετικα με το πολυπλοκο ζητημα του ελεγχου κ το βλεπεις σαν μια νικη, αλλα συνεχιζεις την "μαχη" στον "πολεμο" με τα κιλα, με την εμμονη του ελεγχου κ θες να χασεις ολο κ περισσοτερα, με αποτελεσμα κ 35 κιλα να φτασεις κ δεν σου ειναι αρκετο κ θες να χασεις κι αλλα, γιατι πλεον εχει γινει αυτοσκοπος κ εθισμος κατα καποιο τροπο, κ μετα απο ενα σημειο κ να θες να φας εξ αντικειμενου δεν μπορεις γιατι εχει κλεισει σχεδον το στομαχι κ μπορει να εχεις παθει κ ιλεο η ελκος κ ακομα κ ενα ποτηρι νερο να πιεις πρηζεσαι επειδη εχεις ξεσυνηθισει οποτε ουτε αυτο το πινεις.. βασικα πιστευω η ανορεξια αμα την εχεις περασει μια φορα μετα ανα διαστηματα θα επανεμφανιζονται καποια συμπτωματα κ δη στο ψυχολογικο κομματι, η πληρης ιαση πιστευω ειναι δυσκολο να επελθει...

----------


## favvel

μα ρε παιδια αφου ειναι τοσο θεμα τροπου σκεψης η σχεση σου με το φαγητο τοτε γιατι ολος ο κοσμος δεν αντιμετωπιζει ευκολα με μια σκεψη αυτο το προβλημα και ολοι εμεις καθομαστε εδω και γραφουμε τον πονο μας τη μία λεμε για βουλιμια που δεν μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε και που παρ'όλα αυτα ειναι στο μυαλο μας,την αλλη για κιλα που εχουμε παρει και που δεν μπορουμε να επιβληθουμε στον εαυτο μας και να κανουμε μια διαιτα και να την κρατησουμε για αρκετο διαστημα αλλα τη χαλαμε και επιστρεφουμε στο φαγητο,την αλλη για ανορεξια που μας γοητευει και δεν μας αφηνει να δουμε το πώς ειναι το σωμα μας στην πραγματιοτητα οτι ειναι σκελετος και συνεχιζουμε την αφαγια μεχρι να κινδυνευσουμε να πεθανουμε. 
μισο λεπτο γιατι εγω δεν μπηκα για να πω αυτα,απλα προεκυψαν απο αυτα που διαβασα.μπηκα για να γκρινιαξω γιατι με εχει πιασει βουλιμια τρομερη και τρωω ακαταπαυστα ολην την ημερα εναλλαξ.τη μία φαγητο την αλλη γλυκο.και μετα ξανα μανα.παλι φαγητο και μετα γλυκο.μην ξεχνιομαστε.ηθελα να το πω για αν μη νομιζετε οτι δλδ οτι εχω βρει τη λυση.

αα να σας πω μια λυση που ειχα βρει οταν ημουνα μικρη και ειχα προβλημα βουλιμιας.τι λυση ειχα βρει για να μη βαζω κιλα.λοιπον απλα ό,τι εβαζα στο στομα μου μετά μανίας,το μασουσα,το εκανα ενα μπλιαχ και μετα το εφτυνα!χιχιχιχι.κι ετσι δεν εβαζα γραμμαριο.
αλλα μετα απο καιρο σε μια στιγμη μεγαλης απελπισιας αποφασισα να το σταματησω αυτο και να κανω πραγματικο κακο στον εαυτο μου και πηρα την αποφαση να βαλω κιλα.και ετσι αποφασισα ο,τι βαζω στο στομα μου να το κατεβαζω.αχχ Παναγια μου.και ημουν πολυ στενοχωρημενη θυμαμαι για εκεινη την αποφαση.σαν να ειχα πενθος ητανε που αποχαιρετουσα το παλιο μου σωματακι.και απο τοτε εδω και 4 χρονια δεν εχω ξαναγυρισει σε εκεινα τα κιλα.τι πικρα.τι απογοητευση..

τελος παντων.αυτη τη λυση την προτεινω παντως για οσους εχουνε βουλιμια.

----------


## Lacrymosa

favvel να πω την αληθεια επαθα ενα ψιλοσοκ στο σημειο που αναφερεις οτι εκανες κατι αυτοκαταστροφικο με το να αφεθεις κ να βαλεις επιτηδες κιλα, φανταζομαι πως θα ενιωθες κ σε τι κατασταση θα ειχες φτασει...

γενικα οι διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης ειναι χρονοβορες κ δυσεπιλυτες, κ θελει πολυ προσπαθεια κ υπομονη....

υπαρχουν πολλες αντιρροπιστικες συμπεριφορες οσον αφορα το φαγητο που μπορει να σκεφτει καποιος κ να εφαρμοσει ωστε να μην χασει τον ελεγχο...

εγω ελεγα στους γονεις μου οτι θα ετρωγα εξω κ δεν ετρωγα κ επαιρνα μπολικο φαγητο στο σχολειο ωστε να μπορω να το πεταω ανενοχλητη... μια φορα ειχα βαλει κατι μπιφτεκια στο ντουλαπι προσωρινα για να τα πεταξω μετα κ μυρισανε τα ατιμα κ τα βρηκε η μανα μου κ την ειπα οτι μου ειχαν πεσει κατω κ θα τα πετουσα ετσι κι αλλιως....

αυτο το τρικ το ξερω, που μασας κ μετα φτυνεις την τροφη, αλλα κ παλι καποιοες θερμιδες με το μασημα κ μονο απορροφωνται, αλλα σε σχεση με καθαρτικα η κ εμετο ειναι σαφως πιο αποτελεσματικο, γιατι σ αυτα τα 2 εχεις ηδη κατεβασει το φαι....

εντωμεταξυ εχει εδω κ 2 βδομαδες κ σχεδον καθε βραδυ τρωω πεπονι κ ροδακινο, μια χαρα το παω !!!!

----------


## ritaki_28

σας καταλαβαινω και γω μες στην ψυχη και το μυαλο μ εχω τις ιδιες απεγνωσμενες σκεψεις ...με εχει κουρασει και παραλληλα πληγωσει πλ αυτη η κατασταση της βουλιμιας και το κακο ειν οτι δεν ξερω π να αναζητησω βοη8ειααα αχχχ 9εε μ!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ριτακι καλωσηρθες κουκλα, ποσο καιρο εχεις νευρικη βουλιμια ?? εχεις κανει κατι για αυτο?? καλο ειναι να αναζητησεις βοηθεια οπως λες αν δεν μπορεις να τα βγαλεις περα μονη σου....

----------


## pythagoras23

ποσα κιλα ειναι ενας ανορεκτικος ανθρωπος?

----------


## niah

Εξαρταται απ το ποσο καιρο ειναι ανορεκτικος κ απο αλλους παραγοντες.Οπως το υψος το φυλο κ.α.Μπορει να ειναι 50 (κ 60 αν ειναι αντρας) μπορει να ναι και 30.
Δεν ειναι κατι στανταρ.Μπορεις να το καταλαβεις απο αλλου, οχι απ τα κιλα αναγκαστικα.

----------


## Remedy

τα 30 κιλα δεν ειναι βιωσιμο βαρος..
εκτος κι αν ειναι 1.50m

----------


## niah

ε ναι,μπορει και να ναι τοσο.Για αυτο ειπα εξαρταται απο διαφορους παραγοντες

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ποσα κιλα ειναι ενας ανορεκτικος ανθρωπος?


it depends.... αναλογα το φυλο (αντρας/γυναικα), το υψος, τον μεταβολισμο, τις συνθηκες ζωης, το περιβαλλον, το αγχος κτλ... πχ αν εγω ,παω 40 κιλα θα ειμαι ανορεξικη, αν ειναι μια αλλη κοπελα 40 αλλα με 1.50 υψος δεν θα ειναι..

----------


## natassa_girl

koritsia... eiste edw??? exw provlhma me voulimika epeisodia k dn kserw pou na milhsw...

----------


## natassa_girl

to provlhma mou einai oti otan eimai monh m trww xwris na peinaw... meta fusika kanw emeto. niwthw sunexeia prhsmenh, xontrh k asxhmh. eimai 1,60 k 54 kila. eixa ftasei 49 kila k otan arxisan na rwtan tous goneis m an exw kapoia asxhmh astheneia k egina etsi, tous evlepa na stenaxwriountai arxisa na trww. prin ginei auto pou sas eipa ekana na faw meres h an etrwga estw k miso karoto ekana emeto. twra eftasa 54, niwthw paxisarkh. kanw emeto sunexeia. eimai arrwsth... vohtheia.

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλημερα Νατασα.
Εχεις επισκεφτει καπιον ειδικο ή το παλευεις μονη σου?
Ξερουν οι γονεις σου οτι κανεις εμετο μετα το φαγητο ή οχι?

----------


## natassa_girl

kalhspera! phga se psuxologo alla den vohthhse! oi goneis m den kseroun tipota. den thelw me tpt na to mathoun... tha trelathoun.

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου και παλι Νατασσα.ΤΟ μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι χρειαζεσαι υποστηριξη.Πιστευω πως θα σου εκανε καλο να μιλησεις σε καποιον δικο σου, φιλο ειτε συγγενη.
Εγω δεν πασχω απο διατροφικες διαταραχες και δεν ξερω τι να σε συμβουλεψω.
Αν θες ανοιξε ενα νεο θεμα και μιλα για τον εαυτο σου και το προβλημα σου.Το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειναι αρκετα παλιο ανοιγοντας ενα καινουργιο ισως να σου απαντησουν περισσοτερα ατομα.

----------


## natassa_girl

betelgeuse euxaristw polu....! :) tha anoiksw neo thema!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> koritsia... eiste edw??? exw provlhma me voulimika epeisodia k dn kserw pou na milhsw...


εδω ειμαι αν κ μπαινω σπανια.. για ο,τι χρειαστεις παντως στειλε πμ.. :)

----------


## CandyCandy

εδω ειμαι κι εγω. συμπασχω νατασακι... εμετοι καθε μερα, αρρυθμιες , υποκαλιαιμιες και ολα τα ωραια. χειροτερα δε γινεται. χτες ηταν η πρωτη φορα που δεν εκανα καθολου εμετο. μαλλον γιατι συνειδητοποιησα ποσο μου εχουν πεσει τα μαλλια.... εβαλα πρωτο στοχο μεχρι τελη μαρτιου (με σιγουρη αποτυχια εδω που τα λεμε)να μην ξανακανω εμετο.ουτε καν υπερφαγικο.... ρε γμτ σκεφτομαι οτι το λογικο ειναι να εχει ξεχειλωσει το στομαχι μου και ΠΩΣ να χορτασω με ανθρωπινες μεριδες??????

----------

